# Introducing.......................



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:dothewave: Daisy!!!! :tender: She is Abbie's 1/2 sister too and has the cutest howls of protest when it is time to go night nights, lol. :wub: She did awesome on the ride home. she did protest some but momma did not let her get her way. See for yourself, lol.

Daisy in her little dress. :wub: 
[attachment=40133:ad4.jpg]

Daisy naked, lol
[attachment=40134:ad7.jpg]

Daisy checking out her carrier









Daisy barking in protest

















Daisy howling, lol









Daisy after momma told her no outs she needed to go night nights.









Daisy listening to her momma and sleeping

















Daisy in her pen in the living room









Daisy playing before bed, excuse her wet face. I cleaned it some with a warm cloth.









Thank you for sharing in the anticipation of her arrival. Sorry that I did not post earlier but it was a long drive and we got home pretty late.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Daisy is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I especially love the last picture!!! :tender: 

Abbie sends her half sister and auntie kisses!!!! :smootch:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she is too adorable for words!! Andrea has some beautiful puppies, I was fortunate enough to see some in person - awesome!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! congrats! i thought that baby had a kandi face!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, yea!!! She's home!!! She is so adorable!! May you have many, many happy years together!!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG, I am in love with Daisy!! :wub: She just keeps getting cuter and cuter every time you post new pictures of her!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 19 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621800


> Oh my gosh, she is too adorable for words!! Andrea has some beautiful puppies, I was fortunate enough to see some in person - awesome!![/B]


Awesome is right! She is the cutest thing I've seen since Shoni came a year ago.  I'm out of the loop here, Andrea?, who. I would love to know who the breeder is. :two thumbs up:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is so cute!!! Glad to see you FINALLY said who she was coming from! Andrea definitely does have some cute little babies!

And now we have even more siblings on the board!

Congrats and enjoy your first evenings with her. :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 19 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621799


> :wub: :wub: :wub: Daisy is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I especially love the last picture!!! :tender:
> 
> Abbie sends her half sister and auntie kisses!!!! :smootch:[/B]


awwwwwwwwww :wub: Daisy sends kisses back to her Auntie and her 1/2 sistah. :wub: 

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Aug 19 2008, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621803


> too cute! congrats![/B]


Thank you. She is just too sweet. No accidents, did awesome with the 2.5 hour drive home and was wonderful at home too. She kept following me around when it was her play time. It was too cute.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 19 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621804


> Ohhh, yea!!! She's home!!! She is so adorable!! May you have many, many happy years together!!!![/B]


Thank you so much. With the few hours she has been home she has brought so much joy and happiness to our lives. :wub: 
QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Aug 19 2008, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621805


> OMG, I am in love with Daisy!! :wub: She just keeps getting cuter and cuter every time you post new pictures of her!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!![/B]


Thank you. She is quite addicting. I fall deeper in love with Daisy every second I am with her. She is just too cute!! 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 19 2008, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621808


> She is so cute!!! Glad to see you FINALLY said who she was coming from! Andrea definitely does have some cute little babies!
> 
> And now we have even more siblings on the board!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy your first evenings with her. :wub:[/B]


Thank you. She is finally asleep so hopefully tonight will go well.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome home Daisy.. :wub: I am looking forward to seeing pictures of her and getting together again soon. You are a sweetie :grouphug: Give Daisy lots of love from us. :hugging: She is a doll :tender: Dee, I am the breeder. Thank you for the compliments everybody. I appreciate it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I am so glad Daisy is home!!!!! She is just the most precious little baby I have ever seen!!!!! Andrea has beautiful babies!!!!!! I'll bet Mommy is tired tonight, she has been anticipating this for so long and it has probably caught up with her!!!! You and Daisy sleep well tonight!!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Awwwww!!!! :wub: 

She is just as adorable as we thought! And who could be more deserving of her new bedroom?  

I just LOVE her! She is so very tiny! I know she will be the spoiled little Princess she deserves to be! :thumbsup: 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Congrats!! She is sooo cute! :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

welcome home little daisy.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 19 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621815


> Ahhhhhhhhhh, I am so glad Daisy is home!!!!! She is just the most precious little baby I have ever seen!!!!! ........ I'll bet Mommy is tired tonight, she has been anticipating this for so long and it has probably caught up with her!!!! You and Daisy sleep well tonight!!!!![/B]


I am exhausted, lol. It sure did catch up with me, lol. Thank you for the kind words. Daisy and I appreciate it. :wub: 

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 19 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621816


> Awwwww!!!! :wub:
> 
> She is just as adorable as we thought! And who could be more deserving of her new bedroom?
> 
> ...


Lol, she went trotting through her bedroom for a bit tonight. It was too cute. I went up there to get her wee wee pads to put some extra ones around the areas she was in and she was in heaven, lol. Like a kid at the playground. I did not have a chance to take pics because the camera was downstairs but will do so tomorrow. 

QUOTE (Maria71 @ Aug 19 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621817


> :wub: Congrats!! She is sooo cute! :wub:[/B]


THank you. She is such a joy. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 19 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621813


> Dee, I am the breeder. Thank you for the compliments everybody. I appreciate it.[/B]


 :behindsofa: Oh good grief! Senior moment.........Of course--Andrea!!! Congratulations, such lovely puppies indeed. How's Ace and Madison?! You are doing yourself proud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome home, Daisy! Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

It's ok  Ace and Madi are great..Ace completed his championship back in March. Not sure if you read that. He is back with me and doing great. He will be at Nationals with me and I will be showing another puppy bitch of mine in the 6-9 month class. Will you be attending ?




QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 19 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621824


> QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 19 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621813





> Dee, I am the breeder. Thank you for the compliments everybody. I appreciate it.[/B]


 :behindsofa: Oh good grief! Senior moment.........Of course--Andrea!!! Congratulations, such lovely puppies indeed. How's Ace and Madison?! You are doing yourself proud. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just the cutest fluff! Welcome home and I'm so anxious to watch her grow up.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

She is adorable. Thank you for sharing these pictures with us. I have a funny to tell though. While I was looking at the pics Chunky sees her. And starts his little growl. It was tooo cute. I have never had one of my babies actually growl at a dog on the net.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: She is so adorable-your family is going to have so much fun with her. Congratulations! Sue


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad Daisy is home. Kandi you produced an awesome puppy! Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She is the height of sweetness! What an adorable face.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Totally adorable! Congrats.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations!! :chili: Thanks for the update. Daisy is so lucky to have you!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

:cheer: Little Daisy is home!!! :cheer: 

She's so darn cute and has great black points. :wub2: I know she'll bring you a lot of joy. 
I can totally see how she's Abbie's half sister. Andrea sure has some adorable puppies!

Looking forward to more pics! :dancing banana:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeaaaaaaa! Daisy is home! Enjoy every moment! You are both so lucky to have each other!!!!! Keep on spoiling her!! She is just adorable.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Wow Daisy is adorable! I am so happy she is home, arggh the wait till I get another furbaby is killing me lol!*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a sweet little girl she is. Congrats on getting such a beautiful puppy!! :wub: She's a little doll.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so excited for you - yay , puppy breath  Of course now you own ONE , you had better start planning for number TWO - dog ownership is highly addictive . Sarah P.S she is a true beauty :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. THankyou so much for sharing.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

A big big congratulations to you! Daisy is gorgeous! She is most definitely woth waiting for! (Though it must have been the longest 12 weeks ever)

And Andrea, my compliments too! Again a beautiful puppy! Who are Daisy's parents?


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

:Sooo cute: Welcome Home Daisy, she is adorable :Sooo cute:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer: :cheer: 

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!DAISY IS JUST BEAUTIFUL ENJOY EVERY MOMENT.
ANDREA AS YOU KNOW I'M A BIG FAN OF YOUR MOST BEAUTIFUL PUPS :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! May you spend many happy healthy years together!!!


What a beauty! :thumbsup: 

....is Ace her daddy?

Hey where on the east coast are you? close enough to visit the Long Beach Island area? (30 miles north of Atlantic City)


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome home Daisy!!! Andrea your babies are so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Daisy is gorgeous! Congrats on bringing her home arty:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so happy for you that Daisy is finally home. She certainly is a beautiful puppy!! :dothewave:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: welcome home daisy ,,from jo..suga ,obi ,and shiloh ,your a little babe sweetheart :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a sweet little baby girl Daisy is :Sooo cute: Congratulations, I am sure you are going to have so much puppy love and many kissies from your beautiful little furbaby


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Andrea, you are killing me with all these cute puppies! I should have known with that cute little face. I love the pictures, she's going to be very spoiled and very, very loved.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: She's precious...and a true Spoiled Maltese... just the way all of our fluffs should be. 
Welcome home Daisy girl. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Congrats!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats on your baby finally being home with you! I bet you were sooooooo excited. She is just adorable and I know you will have so much fun together. My boy is by my side constantly so enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:cheer: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :cheer: 

They just don't come any cuter than little Daisy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is perfect!!!! :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay, daisy is finally home. You will have so much fun with her . She is just beautiful. she was certainly worth the wait!! :biggrin: Jill


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My! she is the most precious little girl!!! :wub: and that sweet little dress looks absolutely adorable on her!! So very very happy for you both!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your baby is just absolutely adorable...enjoy every minute with that ball of fluff.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: 


I am so glad Daisy is finally home! She is a doll!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome home cutie pie!! Miss Daisy is :Sooo cute:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, I hope you're busy taking more pictures.......

I just logged back onto SM to see more "Daisy"...and there aren't any!! :w00t:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my goodness, she is sooooo totally, totally very precious . . . .I can already see she will have you wrap around her little finger . . .she is sooo sweet in her purse with the pink blankie . . .gosh makes me wish to have another puppy . . .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer: :good post - perfect 10: awwww perfection :wub2: 



I'm so glad Daisy's home with mommy arty: 


I should have known Daisy was one of Andera's babys :yes:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats Congrats!!!! Baby Daisy is absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so great to see the beautiful pictures! :wub: :wub: :wub: Yep-Andrea's pups are sooo darn cute and sooo well behaved. You are going to have so much fun with Ms. Daisy! :cheer:


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG - Daisy is adorable. Jack is one of Andrea and Kevin's as well! We cannot tell you how much Jack has given to our lives. He is a true member of the family and loved by all. We are so fortunate to have Kevin and Andrea in our lives as well. LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures and look forward to seeing Daisy as she grows up.

Pam, Jack's Mom


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

THOSE ARE ADORABLE!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! She is a doll!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! She is precious! :wub: 
:cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooo happy she's finally with you. And, btw -- that is A Yuppie Puppie dress.

Andrea -- so perfect for little Daisy. Who is her mom and dad. She's just too, too, too adorable!!!!! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay the long awaited Daisy is finally home! She's a cutie pie! I hope you have had a wonderful first day together.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay the long awaited Daisy is finally home! She's a cutie pie and a half! I hope you have had a wonderful first day together.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She is just darling! Congrats to you!

They are great photos, thank you for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - Daisy :wub: is absolutely gorgeous!!! So glad she's finally home - you will have the most wonderful time with her!!
And yes, Kandi does have some of the most beautiful puppies and dogs I've ever seen. Congratulations!! :cloud9:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. :wub: Daisy and I truly appreciate them.  She had a good night only woke up once at around 3:30/4am (I can not remember since I was a zombie at that time, lol. She is eating well, drinking well and has even been going poo and piddle like a little girl on her wee wee pads. It was a long day today, I trying to get into the swing of things and adjusting to one another's schedules. While she slept, I got caught up on work. When it was play time we played. She has brought such joy to our lives, her little squeaks of protest and howls are too cute. I love her so much!! My husband baby sat her while I took a quick run to get her some tendons at a local pet boutique that I didn't even notice was there till yesterday when we drove her home and it is literally down the street lol- SO DANGEROUS :new_shocked: <------ (husbands reaction when I noticed it, lol)


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 20 2008, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621900


> Congratulations!!!! May you spend many happy healthy years together!!!
> 
> 
> What a beauty! :thumbsup:
> ...


 I am in PA near Philly.  My husband and I usually take a yearly trip to Atlantic City, usually during the spring time. When Daisy has all her shots, we can talk about a play date and get together.  

Now for the sad news. :bysmilie: Beau was Daisy's daddy. :bysmilie: He was such a handsome fur baby. So we are extremely aware now to the bees in the yard and my dear hubbie has been taking them out with his bee spray. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 20 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621983


> Hey, I hope you're busy taking more pictures.......
> 
> I just logged back onto SM to see more "Daisy"...and there aren't any!! :w00t:[/B]


LOL, Daisy had me so worn out today, lol. I was trying to get everything in the house domestically and work wise done when she was down for the count, lol. It is just like a new born baby, lol. Then when I did whip out the camera the battery died from it being connected to the computer all last night when I was loading the pictures of her homecoming. I promise there will be plenty of pictures tonight. 

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 20 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622101


> I'm sooooooooooooooooooo happy she's finally with you. And, btw -- that is A Yuppie Puppie dress.
> 
> Andrea -- so perfect for little Daisy. Who is her mom and dad. She's just too, too, too adorable!!!!! :wub:[/B]


I love the dress. it is beautiful and that is not because it has a daisy on it. :wub: 

:bysmilie: Beau is her daddy and her mommy is the beautiful Bella. Bella is such a doll.


----------



## christiegl (Jul 18, 2008)

Daisy is so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is just beautiful enjoy!!.I am down in Wilmington so not too far from you. Jill


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 20 2008, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622101


> I'm sooooooooooooooooooo happy she's finally with you. And, btw -- that is A Yuppie Puppie dress.
> 
> Andrea -- so perfect for little Daisy. Who is her mom and dad. She's just too, too, too adorable!!!!! :wub:[/B]



Aha! That's it! I have been eye-ing up that dress Daisy was wearing all day trying to figure out why it looked so familiar. It's because I was browsing your site all night when I was supposed to be working  I'm trying to figure out which dresses I want to order.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG I had no idea beautiful little Daisy girl was a Kandi puppy. Andrea's pups have that sweet, baby faced look I just LOVE. :wub: 

I'm so glad your long wait is over and Daisy girl is at her new home. Now we need more pictures of all those adorable outfits you have for her...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations she is simply adorable, gorgeous and such a tiny little doll. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: 

Andrea indeed has gorgeous pups.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nothing can be sweeter as a Kandi Maltese. She is truely a beauty. :wub2: :wub2: I was trying to figure out where you were getting her from because she looked so familar. Andrea has the most beautiful babies. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Daisy is truely a joy to have in our family.


----------

